# Pretty pleased with this plane



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Good for you! I have a type 11 5 1/2 C with two irons. One for scrub planing and one for finer work. I do believe the 5 1/2 is the best "cover all" plane, with the possible exception of the low angle jack. I like the size and the heft. I hope you get a great deal of use from yours.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

i wanted one of these, but my local store didnt have one and they were/are still backordered online. I saw the 5 1/2 at a Lie Nielsen event and it felt pretty good. I already have their No 62, so I wasn't willing to spend for the fancy iron on this. Ended up buying a stanley type 16 and fixing it up. I do like it. Between the 62, 5 an 5 1/2, I suppose I tend to reach for the 5 the least. I probably use the 62 the most but probably because I've had it longer and am just used to it. If I got the 5 1/2 first, it could easily be the other way around.

All the WR planes I have seen in the store seem really nice. I just don't have one yet! I need a no 1, 2 and 6 for my collection, so I may look to WR for one of those (I know they don't make a 2).

I am sure you will love your plane.

Brian


----------



## DaveInGA (Dec 23, 2017)

Thank you for the review, the WR 5 1/2 was on my list as well and I'll probably be ordering one when they come available.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Good comments, than you.

Your plane wall with shelf looks really nice, a pretty and useful shop feature.


----------

